# Mission Bows by Matthews



## WRP

Hey guys, just curious if anybody on here has owned or hunted w/ any of the Mission bows made by Matthew's?? From what i can tell they are maybe a cheaper knockoff of the Matthew's line........

Anyway i have an old bow that shoots well but is showing its age, so I am looking to upgrade & had a really good offer for a Mission, but if they r not a real quality bow it wouldn't be such a great offer :beer:

Any info or opinion would be appreciated!!

Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## jtillman

I have a Mission III (I think that's the model) and it's been a great bow for me. I wanted to get into archery after being out of it for 10+ years, but didn't have a huge budget. For about $500, I got the bow, rest, release, arrows, quiver, field points, broad heads, and a case.

Shoots great, way better than the old bow I had. After I got mine, my buddy shot it and liked it very much that he bought one himself.

I don't really know anything about bows, but I did shoot the Scheels branded bow, one of the new Bear's, a PSE, and the top of the line Mathews at the time, and an Hoyt I think.

I felt the Mission shot the best with the exception of the Mathews, and the Mathews was WAY out of my budget. The guy at Scheels reccomended the Mission after I shot all of them.

Good Luck!


----------



## jimmyjohn13

i just got the mission eliminator this year, and it is awesome. It is so quiet already without adding limbsavers etc. It shoots pretty fast too. I think that it is definitely worth the price. I ahve never shot a matthews before, but I am guessing this is pretty close for a lot less$$$.


----------



## snowgoosehunter

I recently bought the Mission Eliminator....1 Word......AWESOME!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## njsimonson

I too purchased a Mission Eliminator...yesterday actually. It is light, and fun to shoot. It is very accurate to shoot with which surprised the heck out of me, and feels very solid in my hands. I'm as green as they come to bowhunting, but it has been very enjoyable so far, I fired a bunch with it three weeks ago when getting fitted, then sighted in at the shop yesterday, shot 30 more after I got home, and then 30 this morning, so I'm breaking it in.

After adding in arrows and all the extras, it was still in my price range and the owner of the archery shop said it would serve me well as an entry level bow. I'll let you know more as the summer progresses.


----------



## barebackjack

I just looked at a mission the other day, the eliminator. It felt nice in the hand but I didnt shoot it.

Shot the new Mathews Monster and Reezon though. All I can say is I think Mathews took a couple HUGE steps backward with their '09 lineup. The Reezon sucked to shoot. The Monster shot a tad better and neither of them, especially the Monster, seem to balance worth a crap.


----------



## njsimonson

Well, I've shot about 500 arrows through my Eliminator so far. I think I've only missed the block three times, and I'm sure that was all user error, LOL.

The bow is deadly accurate. In fact this afternoon I put 4 out of 5 in a two inch circle twice, with the outliers on both occasions just 2 inches out of the main group at 20 yards.

It's comfortable in my hands, stable and becoming more fun to shoot with every day. In all variety of conditions so far, it has been right on.


----------



## wyogoose

Last week I shot the Mathews moster and reezen, the hoyt alpha tech, the new Bowtech, the diamond marquise and the mission elimator. When the day was done I walked out with my new mission. I have put over 200 shots through it since and it is freakin awesome. In my opinion it is the number one bow in '09 at any price level.


----------



## andyb

I purchased a Mission X3 last summer and was very pleased with it. It was the smoothest shooting bow in the price range that I shot. The mission is actually made in the same factory as the Mathews but it just doesn't have the bells and whistles. This is what I was told anyways.


----------



## jaybirdpayne

I just bought a BX1 mission bow W/accessory package today ($420) and it is the best bow I've ever shot and I've shot alot. Off the rack with the whisker biscuit rest and sight (not even a stabilizer on it.) I was shooting 1 inch groups at 20 yards and it is smooth as silk w/ 75% letoff.


----------



## jonnyr7

I have an Eliminator and a Journey, both sweet sweet bows. Last year when I bought the Journey, I shot a Mathews Reezen right after shooting the Journey and the Reezen seemed a lot more jerky to me. I can't really say I know if there are any huge differences between the bows, but I think Mission bows are well worth the money.


----------



## texcl

I just bought a Hoyt turbohawk it was way better balanced and had a smoother draw cycle than my mathews FX-2. I looked at the other mathews and mission bows and didn't like the way they felt in my hand. The hoyt also blew them out of the water as far as speed in the $500 price range (320fps). What put me over the edge was the awsome reviews and the $50 rebate that hoyt is offering till oct.1. I think the Mission bows are good bows I just liked the handling of the turbohawk a bit more. You really can't go wrong with anything made by mathews or hoyt. Handling is everything I'd go out and shoot a few different bows.


----------

